# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  UPC será auspiciador de AgroFórum durante todo el 2012

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum: 
Es una verdadero agrado para mi persona anunciarles que la universidad que me formó, la Universidad Peruana de Ciencias Aplicadas (UPC), será nuestro auspiciador durante todo el año 2012 para promocionar su carrera de Administración y Agronegocios. 
Sin duda creo que no se equivocaron al confiar en nosotros, por lo que haremos nuestro mejor esfuerzo para dar a conocar los beneficios y las ventajas de estudiar Administración y Agronegocios en la UPC, en un momento que se presenta por demás favorable para quienes estén interesados en dedicarse a esta profesión que cada día crece más en nuestro país, y que cada vez más requiere de más y mejores profesionales. 
Aprovecho la oportunidad para agradecer a mi alma mater, y en especial al director de la carrera, Hernani Larrea, por haber confiado en un este portal que fue concebido por uno de sus propios alumnos -aunque del campo de la publicidad-. En ese sentido, comentarles que estamos muy agradecidos con la UPC, pues es la primera empresa que decide contratar nuestro servicios de auspico por todo un año, por lo que nos sentimos motivados y en la obligación de seguir trabajando para mejorar y hacer crecer nuestra comunidad, de la mano de la carrera de Administración y Agronegocios de la Universidad Peruana de Ciencias Aplicadas. 
Y por favor... ojo las demás empresas a los benficios a los que accederá la UPC en AgroFórum.pe, porque estoy seguor que llegarán nuevos interesados. 
Saludos... y espero que todos hayan empezado con el pie derecho este 2012, como lo ha empezado *AgroFórum.pe... ¡Tu agro-herramienta virtual!*Temas similares: AgroFórum 2012: II Foro Agropecuario del Perú Artículo: Perú será el país mejor posicionado en América Latina en 2012: The Economist Artículo: Maple iniciará producción de su planta de etanol durante primer trimestre del 2012 Artículo: Perú exportaría 63,000 TM de mango durante campaña 2011 - 2012 Artículo: Traslado de comerciantes de La Parada a Santa Anita será recién a partir de abril de 2012, anuncian

----------

luis_tava

----------


## luis_tava

Que buena noticia por ustedes, si bien es cierto no soy parte de esa universidad, considero que es una de las mejores universidades del Perú, por muchas razones, calidad de enseñanza, nivel profesional de sus egresados, etc. Así mismo considero que es muy importante impulsar el desarrollo del agro en el país, tenemos los recursos suficiente para que sea el principal generador de divisas, campos, clima, variedad de especies vegetales etc. MUY BUENA NOTICIA BRUNO, CONSIDERO QUE ES IMPORTANTE TAMBIÉN QUE INVITES A MAS INSTITUCIONES EDUCATIVAS DEL MISMO RUBRO O A FIN A FORMAR PARTE DE ESTE PORTAL. 
UN ABRAZO CORDIAL.

----------

